

Ask HN: Would you use (contribute to) a Yellow Page-like API? - rokhayakebe

Would you use an API that gives you data about businesses (location, type, revenue, employees etc...)  around a provided location?
======
alexkearns
It would be great if there was an API such as this. I was looking into doing a
Google Maps mash-up a few years ago for UK schools, hospitals, shops etc. But
decided against it because getting all the data would have been difficult and
would probably have cost me a large sum of cash. So yes, I would certainly be
interested in using such an an API.

How would you expect people to contribute?

------
dirtjockey
Our company has already built this interface on a query response method...
www.targusinfo.com

------
Embey
Our company has already built this interface on a query response method...
www.targusinfo.com

